# merino wool VS under armor



## Dakoda (Dec 22, 2010)

Merino wool is awesome stuff!! I really like first lite. I had most of the under armour products and really liked them and they served their purpose. But, upon purchasing some of the first lite garments I realized that this stuff is in a league of its own. There are some other companies out there as well. I am sure some of your fellow AT'ers will chime in with the name of them. If you go with merino wool you will not be sorry!


----------



## Assault (Oct 5, 2011)

Sounds like you need to buy a bigger back pack and pretty much carry most of your stuff in and get dressed in stand. That's what I do and it works great for me. 
If you are sweat that much I don't think any kind of cloths are really gonna work. Depending on how far I walk I even change my base layer too. There is no other way to make your problem absolute!


----------



## bigbuck28 (Sep 30, 2010)

I also do a fair amount of still hunting in some pretty hilly country with my ML.. I really hate wearing a backpack loaded with a bunch of clothes, i have enough other crap to bring...


----------



## JOE BUCK 152 (Feb 11, 2006)

You can't go wrong with wool of any kind. I love hunting the late season in northern minnesota and it is typically below freezing if not down around zero or even below zero.. i wouldn't go without wool.


----------



## Trippm (Jul 12, 2010)

Man... I Sweat! All the time. No matter what I'm doing, no matter what the temperature. I hung my LW hang on Thursday morning and it was 21 degrees. I had on microtex lite camo, a UA mock neck, and a merino wool base layer. I was sweating like a pig and got concerned I would get too cold when I stopped moving.

I sat, literally steaming door an hour and a half. The wool dried really quick and then kept me warm all morning. I know the guys that started UA and have owned there stuff since the beginning. You can't beat wool. Period.


----------



## ncmoose (Jan 18, 2011)

As I get older I get colder than I used to. I traded out all the UA type stuff for merino and it's the best move I've made. Then again, I'm not on the move much.


----------



## justanotherbuck (Aug 5, 2007)

wool is the only way to go


----------



## Coyote31 (May 31, 2008)

I agree that wool is king. I do not get that clamy feeling with wool that I got with UA Coldgear. The FirstLite stuff is top notch, the best I have worn and I have Smartwool, Ibex, Red Ram and Kuiu. All those companies make good products, but the I like FL the best of what I have so far.


----------



## Firearrow (Jul 3, 2009)

I use smartwool socks, tops, and beanie. The stuff works great, you stay warm even when your wet, dries quick, keeps the oder down until I give it a creek bath 3 days in, and it holds up year after year. UA is good too. I just like the wool better when it gets cold.


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

I really like my UA 4.0


----------



## 83mulligan (Apr 17, 2011)

I've never had any merino wool. What weights do you guys recommend? I hunt in michigan and its below freezing often in late season. Is the way to go expedition weight or is it better to just have a lighter merino base layer and then layer other stuff over it?


----------



## Deerhunter 28 (Dec 1, 2010)

I bought first lite this year and love it.
I have only hunted in 20 degrees and worked
Great.
Will be hunting in low teens next week week and
Will put a UA type layer on top of merino


----------



## Sparrowhawk (Oct 19, 2003)

Check out Minus 33 on ebay. I got a set of bottoms today and I like them--merino wool and medium weight. I plan to put another layer over it when it gets around 35 degrees. That company also makes an expedition weight that might be better for your situation.


----------



## Two Bear (Feb 24, 2010)

I guide in some pretty nasty stuff, I dumped all my UA for Merino this year, glad I did. Not only does it perform better, but it doesn't retain odor. Look, I'll be honest, when your in the back country you can't bring in several changes of base layers. Not retaining odor is a huge plus for me. That UA gear gets pretty ripe after a few days and frankly, its like a sponge. UA wicks away the sweat, but it just stays wet. When I pull my back pack after a 2 mile hike, UA froze my back out. Merino wool eliminated this problem. My Sitka gear remained in camp, but I was wearing wool outer pants in the field. You can spend top dollar on all the fancy clothes, and like an idiot I did, but at the end of the day you can't beat wool for base or outer layers. All of our guides wear wool, and I think most guides across the country do.


----------



## phillygunns (Jan 28, 2007)

The UA stuff was intended to be used for sporting activities to wick the sweat away from the body and dry quickly. It has no real insulating properties. The cold gear is thicker to get the wet further away from the skin and does offer a little insulation but not any where near what wool offers. For staying warm wool wins every time.


----------



## Monarchcx (Apr 2, 2008)

Minus 33. Buy the expedition weight. You'll thank us later. Wool's property is such that if it gets wet it will still keep you warm. Not many other fabrics do that.


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

I use a ua baselayer then a Justin charles insulating layer. Works pretty good for me.


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

4IDARCHER said:


> I use a ua baselayer then a Justin charles insulating layer. Works pretty good for me.


Exactly what i wear as well. i found friday morning when it was 8 degrees and 3 mph wind i was comfortable on stand. i also had on my WhiteWater outfitters fleece jacket on and my scent loc full season pants. hand warmers in the pockets.

Merino wool is the ticket. the Justin Charles stuff i obught is outstanding and i have had it for 3 years. i have the Expedition weight top and bottoms.

Tony


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

Justin Charles wool works well for me as i have both the lightweight and expedition weights. Not sure it matters what brand merino you buy as there are many good brands. The key is wear merino wool in cold and warm weathers. It just out performs every other material without question. UA is nothing but polyester. And way overpriced at that. But the pro players that are sponsored thank you for the support.


----------



## roverdisc98 (Nov 11, 2011)

after years of layering in cotton and coming out of the hunt soaking wet I did some research the other day and am also interested in wool. I did buy a ECWS military type heavy baselayer made of polypropelene for $28 and it was incredibly warm and kept me totally dry! I would love to get merino wool but I don't have that kind of money. I've just always wore what I had


----------



## cabotvt (Jul 23, 2007)

UA is way over rated and over priced, merino wool is the best. I found a wind proof 1/4 zip pullover freaking awesome my 2 cents


----------



## bigbuck28 (Sep 30, 2010)

TTT This is great stuff...any one wanna buy some UA LOL....


----------



## fxdwgkd (Oct 6, 2009)

really no contest here: mother nature's best insulator vs. polyester and elastane, whatever the heck elastane is?
Momma nature always makes the best!


----------



## AK0tA (Nov 8, 2011)

For you wool guys what is the best thing to use as a base layer? I know you don't want the wool directly on your skin as it will rub you raw so what is best as a base layer a t-shirt, silk shirt, UA shirt? I am looking in to getting a set of GWW and a first lite for next season.


----------



## TauntoHawk (Aug 25, 2010)

Merino wool is the Best base layers period UA doesnt come close to comparing..


----------



## bigbuck28 (Sep 30, 2010)

Ok you guys sold me....Im going to order the Base Layer Long Sleeve Merino Wool Crew+long underwear from justin charles. BUT I was thinking about ordering the other 2 layers as well after reading there layering guide( when they have it back in stock..there sold out of alot)...What do you guys think about that..*Could i wear just the mid weight merino againt my skin??...My main goal is to stay dry in 30 degree weather while still hunting, i hunt my way about 4 miles threw huge ridges but sit for a hour at a time...*


----------



## ArchersParadox (May 12, 2005)

...I use BOTH....

-33 Below Merino Wool...followed by under Amour....


----------



## bdeal (Oct 28, 2005)

I have both. The UA is worthless IMO. I will be selling mine. The wool is great!


----------



## hitman846 (Jan 25, 2003)

I have both also, when it gets below 32* I'll wear the UA cold gear with -33 expedition weight merino wool over that. I really have to take my time and walk slow when going to my stand though


----------



## cornfedkiller (Feb 16, 2008)

bigbuck28 said:


> Ok you guys sold me....Im going to order the Base Layer Long Sleeve Merino Wool Crew+long underwear from justin charles. BUT I was thinking about ordering the other 2 layers as well after reading there layering guide( when they have it back in stock..there sold out of alot)...What do you guys think about that..*Could i wear just the mid weight merino againt my skin??...My main goal is to stay dry in 30 degree weather while still hunting, i hunt my way about 4 miles threw huge ridges but sit for a hour at a time...*


Yep..that would work really well!


----------



## cornfedkiller (Feb 16, 2008)

AK0tA said:


> For you wool guys what is the best thing to use as a base layer? I know you don't want the wool directly on your skin as it will rub you raw so what is best as a base layer a t-shirt, silk shirt, UA shirt? I am looking in to getting a set of GWW and a first lite for next season.


The best base layer against your skin is simply good merino wool! The stuff from justin charles, -33, first lite, are very soft and not itchy at all..


----------



## curverbowruss (Feb 23, 2003)

Do a search right here on this site. Once you try merino wool----Under armor--over rated--over priced.
I used Minus 33 this year---20 degrees as a base layer---in my IWOM--------NEVER even new it was cold out there. Just watched the heavy frost--looked like snow. Once you try merino wool base layers you will---NEVER--look back.


----------



## chaz_Z7 (Dec 25, 2010)

which brand should i get...do you think if i wear minus 33 and then maybe a ua baselayer then my sherpa lined full season out fit then i should stay warm down to 30 deg


----------



## chaz_Z7 (Dec 25, 2010)

which brand ? just any merino wool


----------



## KevinNY (Dec 28, 2010)

Ibex is very nice. http://shop.ibex.com/Apparel/Mens-Long-Sleeve/M-Shak-Jersey


----------



## cornfedkiller (Feb 16, 2008)

chaz_Z7 said:


> which brand ? just any merino wool


For the money, the minus 33 stuff is hard to beat! I have been very impressed with mine, and I love that it is machine washable and dryable (not all of them are, so that may be something you want to look into!)


----------



## Monkeybutt2000 (May 7, 2009)

UA base layers are great stuff. The coldgear line,I don't know how that would keep you warm. I use the UA base 3.0,and sat out in 26*yesterday with no issues.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

im retried UA cold gear and i can say im done. I was pretty cold all season, even in the high 20 degree weather. went out this morning without the UA and wore my rocky heavy weight thermals, 2 pairs of sweats and my AS bibs and was nice and toasty in the 17 degree weather. IDK what it is, UA makes me colder. i wont use it again personally


----------

